# Kurventechnik



## MTBLA (6. September 2016)

Ich habe in leicht abfälligen Kurven mit losem Untergrund festgestellt, daß ich manchmal den kurvenäusseren Arm gestreckt halte um mehr Grip zu bekommen.
Weggerutscht ist mir das VR dabei noch nicht.
Was meint ihr dazu - schlechte Angewohnheit ? Was kann ich besser / anders machen ?


----------



## everywhere.local (6. September 2016)

Endlich mal ein Thread über Kurven 
Streck doch mal deinen Maus-Arm Richtung Suchfunktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedric999 (6. September 2016)

Ich sehe es schon kommen...hier wird es eine endlos lange Diskussion über

*KURVEN:




 

und

KURVEN:



 
*
geben.....

Na toll , aber eigentlich kannst du den Thread zu machen lassen, wenn das KTWR einmal drauf aufmerksam geworden ist wird es verKTWRt...


----------



## everywhere.local (6. September 2016)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen...hier wird eine endlos lange Diskussion über
> 
> *KURVEN:
> 
> ...


Du hast 
*KURVEN:




*
vergessen.


----------



## Cedric999 (6. September 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Du hast
> *KURVEN:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wusste das irgendwas fehlt....Mist


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2016)

Ich wußte dass der Bastelwastel wieder Gloggn postet und du Ceddy wieder mal keine Ahnung hast ........


----------



## Cedric999 (6. September 2016)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich wußte dass der Bastelwastel wieder Gloggn postet und du Ceddy wieder mal keine Ahnung hast ........


Und du immer nur den selben Mist erzählst, vergisst halt schnell wieder richtig?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2016)

Ist ja wohl ziemlich affig im Anlieger diese Position ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie willst du am Kurvenausgang pushen ?
Noch blöder ist diese Position wenn ein Linksanlieger kommt.

Leude Leude ........ wir müßen wirklich üben ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2016)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Und du immer nur den selben Mist erzählst, vergisst halt schnell wieder richtig?


Zeig halt her ...... dumpfbacke.


----------



## Cedric999 (6. September 2016)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl ziemlich affig im Anlieger diese Position .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte mit dem post dieses Bildes nicht auf den Typen eingehen du Droddle, ich hätte auch ein besseres raussuchen können, war aber zu Faul


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2016)

Ich habe nicht den Typen gemeint sondern seine Haltung ........ Eigengemeldet wegen Erklärung .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (6. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Ich habe in leicht abfälligen Kurven mit losem Untergrund festgestellt, daß ich manchmal den kurvenäusseren Arm gestreckt halte um mehr Grip zu bekommen.
> Weggerutscht ist mir das VR dabei noch nicht.
> Was meint ihr dazu - schlechte Angewohnheit ? Was kann ich besser / anders machen ?


So, nachdem abgewatscht wurde, kommen wir zum Wesentlichen.
Wo drückt der Schuh? Kannst du mal bitte genauer beschreiben, was du meinst. Wohin streckst du den kurvenäusseren Arm?
Nach innen? Nach aussen? Zu den AFD-Parteikameraden? 
Nach vorn?


----------



## MTBLA (6. September 2016)

Ich strecke den Arm nach vorn unten. Ich habe das Gefühl dass ich dadurch mehr Druck aufs VR bringe. Ähnlich wie beim kurvenäusseren Fuss.
Ich kann das schwer beschreiben..

Also parteilos


----------



## MTBLA (6. September 2016)

Vielleicht mach ich ja das was schildkroete58 mit pushen meint..


----------



## Cedric999 (6. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Ich strecke den Arm nach vorn unten. Ich habe das Gefühl dass ich dadurch mehr Druck aufs VR bringe. Ähnlich wie beim kurvenäusseren Fuss.
> Ich kann das schwer beschreiben..
> 
> Also parteilos


Wie schnell bist du denn bei solchen Kurven? 
Wenn du allerdings dein Arm nach unten drückst dann sollte sich dein Ratt doch eigentlich wieder aufrichten, bist du noch nie "aus der Kurve geflogen"?


----------



## MTBLA (6. September 2016)

Nee rausgeflogen bin ich noch nicht. Schnell bin ich da auch nicht.
Ich achte das nächste mal darauf an welchen Stellen ich das mache.


----------



## Cedric999 (6. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Nee rausgeflogen bin ich noch nicht. Schnell bin ich da auch nicht.
> Ich achte das nächste mal darauf an welchen Stellen ich das mache.


Kannst du das vielleicht auch irgendwie aufnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2016)

Genau, laß´ von einem Freund ne kleine Vid - Sequenz aufnehmen.


----------



## MTBLA (6. September 2016)

Wie gesagt ich mach das nicht in jeder Kurve..
Wenn es mir auf dem hometrail wieder auffällt mache ich mal ein video.


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. September 2016)

Da hat jemand was über Fahrtechnik gelesen und glaubt nun, er kann das uns Gelesene als sein spezielles Talent unterjubeln.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. September 2016)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Genau, laß´ von einem Freund ne kleine Vid - Sequenz aufnehmen.


..so ca. 2 Stunden lang - damit wir auch die Details richtig erkennen können...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. September 2016)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ..so ca. 2 Stunden lang - damit wir auch die Details richtig erkennen können...


Mindestens .... auch mehrmalige Wiederholungen einzelner Sequenzen nicht vergessen ..... ich sehe nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## Cedric999 (7. September 2016)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Mindestens .... auch mehrmalige Wiederholungen einzelner Sequenzen nicht vergessen ..... ich sehe nicht mehr so gut.


Zeitlupe braucht der alte Herr hier auch, also bitte an die Arbeit machen.


----------



## Rattfahra (7. September 2016)

Und unbedingt mit passender Musik unterlegen!


----------



## Deleted 92748 (7. September 2016)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ..so ca. 2 Stunden lang - damit wir auch die Details richtig erkennen können...





schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Mindestens .... auch mehrmalige Wiederholungen einzelner Sequenzen nicht vergessen ..... ich sehe nicht mehr so gut.





Cedric999 schrieb:


> Zeitlupe braucht der alte Herr hier auch, also bitte an die Arbeit machen.





Rattfahra schrieb:


> Und unbedingt mit passender Musik unterlegen!



Das Ganze bitte in 4k.
Weniger ist sowas von 2015.


----------



## Cedric999 (7. September 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Das Ganze bitte in 4k.
> Weniger ist sowas von 2015.


Damit es unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder noch ertragen können bitte auch in 8K aufnehmen.....


----------



## Rattfahra (7. September 2016)

War 3d schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. September 2016)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Und unbedingt mit passender Musik unterlegen!



Auf gar keinen Fall, ich möchte die Reifen fauchen hören ...... kratzende Stollen über Wurzeln und Gestein, quitschende Bremsen,
das Schnaufen des Fahrers ..... das dumpfe stampfen des Fahrwerkes.
Also bitte in raw.


----------



## MTBLA (8. September 2016)

Kriegt euch mal wieder ein Jungs, 
wenn ihr alle die perfekte Kurventechnik drauf habt freut mich das ehrlich für euch.
Ich hatte mir etwas mehr als sarkastische Kommentare erhofft...


----------



## Nico Laus (8. September 2016)

Kurvenäußere Arm strecken ist kontraproduktiv, weil du damit den Oberkörper aus der Kurve drehst. Inneren Arm strecken, äußeren anwinkeln bringt deine Schultern in Richtung Kurvenausgang - dort willst du hin fahren. Deshalb schauen Kopf und Oberkörper dort hin.


----------



## everywhere.local (8. September 2016)

Was ist jetzt mit dem Video?


----------



## Rattfahra (8. September 2016)

Achso Laufradgröße ist auch noch wichtig, 26" 27,5" 27,5"+ oder 29"?
Falls du 26" Laufräder hast kannst es sowieso vergessen, das kann man nicht fahren und vor allem Kurven fahren geht damit nicht.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (8. September 2016)




----------



## JoeArschtreter (8. September 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Kurvenäußere Arm strecken ist kontraproduktiv, weil du damit den Oberkörper aus der Kurve drehst. Inneren Arm strecken, äußeren anwinkeln bringt deine Schultern in Richtung Kurvenausgang - dort willst du hin fahren. Deshalb schauen Kopf und Oberkörper dort hin.



Das stimmt doch garnicht. Wie willst du die Schulter aus der Kurve drehen wenn du den dazugehörigen Arm streckst? Probiers doch mal aus, das geht nicht, außer du verrenkst dich ganz komisch...


----------



## MTBLA (8. September 2016)

Danke für das Video. Die Technik wende ich auch an - meistens... 
Nur in manchen Kurven habe ich das Gefühl daß ich damit wegrutschten würde und strecke dann den äußeren Arm.
Vermutlich habe ich nicht   genug Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad. 
Das hilft mir schonmal weiter !


----------



## MTBLA (8. September 2016)

Joe - komisch verrenken, das trifft es! Genau so fühlt sich das dann an. Eigentlich weiß ich wie es geht, aber manchmal wende ich es nicht an. Also blöd angewöhnt... Wenn ich drüber nachdenke - das passiert mir nur in Rechtskurven. Bin zu Anfang meiner MTB Zeit mal auf die rechte Schulter gestürzt  mit dem Ergebnis Tossy II. Vielleicht deshalb diese komische Angewohnheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (8. September 2016)

Also ich sag mal so: wenn es sich scheisse anfühlt, ist es das meistens auch.
(Ausnahme du hast es jahrelang total falsch gemacht und kommst auf einmal mit "richtig" nicht klar)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. September 2016)

Rein vom prinzip her: Arme oder beine* voll* gestreckt vermindern die kontroll -  und damit steuer/balancefähigkeit. Bei einem gestreckten arm sind bestimmte bewegungen, z.b. mehr strecken oder etwas anziehen und auch seitliche bewegungen nicht möglich. Damit beschneidet man sich die kontrolle über den lenker, und das kann kein guter fahrstil sein. Steifbeinig kann man auch nicht schneller durch  kurven laufen.


----------



## MTBLA (8. September 2016)

@Oldi-Paul Ich weiß, wie gesagt blöde Angewohnheit die mich manchmal überkommt... Alles reine Nervensache.


----------



## Nico Laus (8. September 2016)

.


----------



## Nico Laus (8. September 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch garnicht. Wie willst du die Schulter aus der Kurve drehen wenn du den dazugehörigen Arm streckst? Probiers doch mal aus, das geht nicht, außer du verrenkst dich ganz komisch...




Arm außen gestreckt, Oberkörper schaut aus der Kurve raus.
Anhang anzeigen 527017




Arm außen angewinkelt,  Oberkörper schaut in die Kurve.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. September 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Arm außen gestreckt, Oberkörper schaut aus der Kurve raus.
> Anhang anzeigen 527017


Der arm ist gebeugt. Die perspektive täuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (8. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der arm ist gebeugt. Die perspektive täuscht.



Eigentlich nicht. Wer da keinen gebaugten Arm sieht ...


----------



## Nico Laus (8. September 2016)

Habe kein besseres Foto gefunden. Sollte aber klar sein, was ich aufzeigen möchte.

Es gibt hier einen User, dessen Profilbild zur Erläuterung perfekt wäre... Falls es mir über den Weg läuft, zeige ich es her.


----------



## noocelo (8. September 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> wenn es sich scheisse anfühlt, ist es das meistens auch.


gilt auch für häuserkauf, beziehungen und das wetter.


----------



## everywhere.local (8. September 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> gilt auch für häuserkauf, beziehungen und das wetter.


und für Flatulenzen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Kriegt euch mal wieder ein Jungs,
> wenn ihr alle die perfekte Kurventechnik drauf habt freut mich das ehrlich für euch.
> Ich hatte mir etwas mehr als sarkastische Kommentare erhofft...


Wo bitte lag in meinen Kommentaren Sarkasmus .......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. September 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Arm außen gestreckt, Oberkörper schaut aus der Kurve raus.
> Anhang anzeigen 527017
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, und beim umsetzen in die andere Richtung kurz beide Arme strecken dann die entgegen gesetzte Haltung einnehmen , bringt nochmal einen Impuls nach vorne.


----------



## Tharen (9. September 2016)

Habe hierzu ein Bild gefunden:


----------



## ron101 (9. September 2016)

Krasse Sonnebrille trägt der Typ.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Herr Latz (9. September 2016)

Also das Bike zwischen dem kurvenäusseren Knie und der kurveninneren Wade einzuklemmen halte ich ja für Blödsinn. Macht das jemand von euch? Ich meine, wenns mal rumpelt will ich doch mit dem Körper ruhig bleiben und nicht die Bewegungen des Rades mitmachen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. September 2016)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Also das Bike zwischen dem kurvenäusseren Knie und der kurveninneren Wade einzuklemmen halte ich ja für Blödsinn. Macht das jemand von euch? Ich meine, wenns mal rumpelt will ich doch mit dem Körper ruhig bleiben und nicht die Bewegungen des Rades mitmachen.


bei mir sind die Beine gelenkig mit dem Rumpf verbunden und können so die Bewegungen des Rades kompensieren und ermöglichen. Und bei dir?
Im Ernst, du klemmst das Rad ja nicht ein, es liegt halt locker an den zusätzlichen Kontaktstellen an. Du kannst damit besser spüren, was das Rad unter dir macht. Außerdem weißt du so, dass dein Rad wahrscheinlich auf den Seitenstollen angekommen sein müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Latz (9. September 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> bei mir sind die Beine gelenkig mit dem Rumpf verbunden und können so die Bewegungen des Rades kompensieren und ermöglichen.


Naja, die Beine sind halt noch gelenkiger wenn ich die Bewegung des Rads auch mit den Sprunggelenken mit abfedern kann. Und ich hab auch nicht das Gefühl solider auf dem kurvenäußeren Pedal zu stehen wenn ich das Knie gegen den Rahmen drücken muss. Aber egal, morgen gehts in den Park und dann probier ich das einfach mal aus. Nur normal wenns um rumpelige Kurven geht denk ich mir immer man muss geschmeidig aber mit Druck fahren. Wie ein Jaguar oder so. Das passt in meiner Gedankenwelt einfach nicht mit Knie und Oberschenkel am Rad zusammen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. September 2016)

ich finde diese Kurventechnik auch in Anliegern wichtiger als in flachen Kurven, außer vllt. wenn die Reifen brandneu sind und der Boden griffig ist.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. September 2016)

Tharen schrieb:


> Habe hierzu ein Bild gefunden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 527273



Das Bild dient der Veranschaulichung ....... so übertrieben krass fahren nur Poser ..... den Kerl kenne ich, komme gerade nicht auf den Namen......macht auch Fahrtechnik Training.


----------



## PST (9. September 2016)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Das Bild dient der Veranschaulichung ....... so übertrieben krass fahren nur Poser ..... den Kerl kenne ich, komme gerade nicht auf den Namen......macht auch Fahrtechnik Training.


Stefan H.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. September 2016)

PST schrieb:


> Stefan H.



Stimmt der Herr Herrmann .....


----------



## trautsichnix (10. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Kriegt euch mal wieder ein Jungs,
> wenn ihr alle die perfekte Kurventechnik drauf habt freut mich das ehrlich für euch.
> Ich hatte mir etwas mehr als sarkastische Kommentare erhofft...


 


Hier ? Viel Glück ! suche mal bei joutube


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. September 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> Hier ? Viel Glück ! suche mal bei joutube



genau, hier kann doch eh keiner baiken ......


----------



## Nico Laus (10. September 2016)

Einfach rein in die Kurve und mim Arsch so rum. Whooosch. Ganz einfach.

ich sollte Fahrkurse geben...


----------



## Basti138 (12. September 2016)

Aber pass auf, dass es nicht Booom macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (12. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Ich habe in leicht *abfälligen Kurven mit losem Untergrund* festgestellt, daß ich manchmal den kurvenäusseren Arm gestreckt halte um mehr Grip zu bekommen.
> Weggerutscht ist mir das VR dabei noch nicht.
> Was meint ihr dazu - schlechte Angewohnheit ? Was kann ich besser / anders machen ?


Amüsant zu lesen hier , versuche mal zur Abwechslung eine ernsthafte Antwort.
Ich verstehe es so, daß Du in *hängenden und rutschigen* Kurven das Rad aufrechter fährst und Dich zur "falschen Seite" neigst, sonst ginge diese Technik ja garnicht. Du hast dabei das Gefühl, daß der VR besser "hält" als schräg aufgesetzt wie bei der hier korrekt beschriebenen Kurventechnik, die Du ja auch sonst anwendest, wie Du schriebst.
Laß noch etwas Luft aus dem Vorderreifen, habe einen Kumpel, der manches Mal wie Du mit seinem Trialmotorrad um solche Kurven gefahren ist, er fährt auch meist mehr Luft in den Reifen als ich... 
Halte dies aber für kontraproduktiv, denn eine hängende Kurve ist ähnlich dem Befahren/Queren eines Schräghangs, probiere mal wie da Deine Haltung ist. Kippst Du das Rad zum Hang oder machst Du es wie von Dir beschrieben, also eher aufrecht und Dein Körper zum Hang hin?
Beim Schräghangfahren solltest Du Dein MtB zum Hang hin neigen und das Gewicht auf das hangabgewandte Pedal, der dem Hang zugewandte Arm gestreckt, so ergibt das etwas Auftrieb, das MtB dreht sich zum Hang hin, da der Schwerpunkt vom MtB näher zum Hang als Dein Körperschwerpunkt ist, machst Du es wie von Dir eingangs beschrieben, ergibt das das Abtrieb und das MtB erführe eine Drehrichtung hangbwärts und dann mußt Du Dich ganz schön zwingen den Berg hochzuschauen, um das noch zu retten...


----------



## MTBLA (12. September 2016)

@Votec Tox: Danke, besser hätte ich es nicht beschreiben können, hängende rutschige Kurve trifft es genau !
Luftdruck ist eine Option die ich mal probieren werde.
Schräghangfahren muss ich mal ausprobieren. Der dem Hang zugewandte Arm gestreckt ? Treibt es mich da nicht den Hang runter ?


----------



## Votec Tox (12. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> @Votec Tox: ...Der dem Hang zugewandte Arm gestreckt ? Treibt es mich da nicht den Hang runter ?


Du kippst ja das MtB zum Hang hin und Dein Körper "als Gegengewicht" vom Hang weg, dadurch ist Dein dem Hang zugewandter Arm gestreckt.
Laß dabei die äußere (hangabwärtsgewandte) Fußraste nach unten hängen und packe Dein ganzes Gewicht drauf, hebe vorsichtig den inneren Fuß leicht von der Raste, einfach mal ganz kurz, dann merkst Du ob Du wirklich mit dem Gewicht außen "hängst".
Im Grunde wie bei der korrekten Kurventechnik im "Rennstil".
Probiere es mal an einem "kuscheligen" Schräghang, der Fehler nicht allzu schmerzhaft bestraft  - auch mal bewußt falsch bzw. anders machen, dann merkst Du den Unterschied.


----------



## MTBLA (12. September 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Probiere es mal an einem "kuscheligen" Schräghang, der Fehler nicht allzu schmerzhaft bestraft  - auch mal bewußt falsch bzw. anders machen, dann merkst Du den Unterschied.


Danke für den Beitrag ! Ich geh mal Hangkuscheln...


----------



## Herr Latz (13. September 2016)

Ganz normale Kurven auf Schotterstraßen finde ich auch super um den Unterschied zwischen guter und schlechter Position auf dem Rad zu spüren.


----------



## everywhere.local (13. September 2016)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Ganz normale Kurven auf Schotterstraßen finde ich auch super um den Unterschied zwischen guter und schlechter Position auf dem Rad zu spüren.


Besonders bei >50km/h. Da denkt man noch sehr lange über die angewandte Technik nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (13. September 2016)

Interessanter Einwand bastifunbiker - aber nicht jeder ist ein Naturtalent der instinktiv das Richtige tut. 
Seine eigenes fahrtechnisches Können und die Grenzen der Physik kennenlernen muss ja nicht immer durch Überschreiten derselben passieren...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> ... Seine eigenes fahrtechnisches Können und die Grenzen der Physik kennenlernen muss ja nicht immer durch Überschreiten derselben passieren...


Grenzen der physik überschreiten? Das ist der große warp-wunschtraum. Die alte zuchtmeisterin physik zeigt uns nur freundlich auf, wo die grenzen der eigenen wünsche in ihrer welt liegen.


----------



## Cedric999 (13. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Interessanter Einwand bastifunbiker - aber nicht jeder ist ein Naturtalent der instinktiv das Richtige tut.
> Seine eigenes fahrtechnisches Können und die Grenzen der Physik kennenlernen muss ja nicht immer durch Überschreiten derselben passieren...


Muss man denn unbedingt ein Naturtalent im Baiken sein um >50km/h auf einem Bike zu fahren?


----------



## MTBLA (13. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Grenzen der physik überschreiten? Das ist der große warp-wunschtraum. Die alte zuchtmeisterin physik zeigt uns nur freundlich auf, wo die grenzen der eigenen wünsche in ihrer welt liegen.


War falsch formuliert von mir.... ich meinte missachten der Grenzen 



Cedric999 schrieb:


> Muss man denn unbedingt ein Naturtalent im Baiken sein um >50km/h auf einem Bike zu fahren?


Nöp, war eher darauf bezogen instinktiv richtig in kniffligen Fahrsituationen zu reagieren. Manch einer kann es einfach, andere müssen es lernen...


----------



## everywhere.local (13. September 2016)

Ich meine nur, dass Schotterkurven ein beliebter Veranstaltungsort für Unfälle mit hoher Geschwindigkeit sind


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, dass Schotterkurven ein beliebter Veranstaltungsort für Unfälle mit hoher Geschwindigkeit sind


Daran sind dann die reifen schuld, wie die nachfolgenden 10 seiten diskussion zeigen werden. Und Nobby Nick ist natürlich besonders übel.


----------



## Cedric999 (13. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Daran sind dann die reifen schuld, wie die nachfolgenden 10 seiten diskussion zeigen werden. Und Nobby Nick ist natürlich besonders übel.


Die Technik, die Geschwindigkeit, das Ratt UND die Reifen spielen da eine Rolle, es gibt keinen Reifen mit dem du mit 120 in die Kurve gehen kannst.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2016)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Die Technik, die Geschwindigkeit, das Ratt UND die Reifen spielen da eine Rolle, es gibt keinen Reifen mit dem du mit 120 in die Kurve gehen kannst.


Lenk nicht ab. Von welcher kurve redest du?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2016)




----------

